# constant nausea - birth control pill link?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I started taking the birth control pill again last week after not taking it for over a month and I've been feeling so nauseous this week. I don't whether or not it's causing it, but I've gone off food, feel hot, feel close to vomitting, but never actually do vomit.....I've been taking metoclopramide and it hasn't been working like it usually does.I've got final exams at the moment - 2 left, and it's really affecting them. I had to call in sick to work today and have to go in tomorrow because no one can cover...and...it's all such a mess and i just want to stop feeling sick all the time.any idea anyone? thank you sooooooooo much! xoxoxps- i take the yasmin pill...and anti spasmodics, 10mg cipralex...


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like you might need a different pill. I'm on Yasmin and it doesn't affect me that way but I used to take Ortho Tri-Cyclen and it gave me awful nausea. Ask your doc about switching pills.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

how long did your nausea last for? i didnt take my pill friday or last night but still feel nauseous.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Your birth control pills could very possibly be making you nauseous. I know the pills that I have been on make me very nauseous. I have to take them right before I go to bed and fall asleep if I do not fall asleep right away or take it too early I am up all night nauseous. Sometimes when I wake up in the middle of the night I am so sick to my stomach and can't get back to sleep. At first I made the mistake of taking them first thing in the morning as I did with all of my previos pills and I ended up having to leave work because I was so sick. Unfortunately this pill is the 6th kind I have been on and really relieves the pain but it has it's negative side as well. Us women - we just can't win!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I used to have "morning sickness" for the first few days of each pill pack. Taking my pill with food helped a lot. This symptom eased with time. The first few months were the only rough ones. Taking it with food made a world of difference, too. Is there any chance you could be pregnant?The stress of exams and not eating may be contributing to your nausuea. Lack of sleep and extreme stress can both make me feel ill. Letting my blood sugar drop too low by not eating or not eating enough will also make me nauseous and dizzy.Taking your pills for a few days then stopping them might really confuse your body. Did you consult your doctor before you did that? I know it's probably too late now. It often takes three cycles for your body to adjust to a pill. With ortho-cyclen I definitely got the morning sickness for the first three months. It really did ease off after that, but if I didn't take the first few pills of each pack with food I would get slightly sick for the first maybe 9 months I was on that pill.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

Could you be possibly pregnant? Not to scare you or anything. That was the first thought to enter my mind.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Vicky,Bottom line is that if you stopped taking birth control pills for a month, you should have your doc give you a blood test to check for pregnancy before you start again. Going off and on pills like that can be the cause of the nausea; if the Yasmin wasn't making you sick before but is now, you should go to the doc to make sure everything is OK, and if it is, you just have to wait it out.


----------

